# Menopur and Cetrotide at the same time each day



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Not new to IVF but for what ever reason I've ended up doing both my Menopur jab and cetrotide jab at the same time each day, do you think it could make any difference?

Your comments would be great.

Jules


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Jules-is cetrotide like buseralin/suprecur...


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Jules

On my 2 Cetrotide cycles I did the Cetrotide injection and stims (I had Gonal F) injection at the same time. I did them around 7 and then sat down to enjoy my tea and chill!! 

Good luck with this cycle    


Rachel


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

No, it won't be a problem, they work in different ways. Cetrotide stops you having an LH surge by inhibiting the effect of GnRH. Menopur stimulates your ovaries because it is a form of FSH, the follicle stimulating hormone. The two drugs don't interact directly with each other.


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Maddy Moo in answer to your question, yes it is.

Thanks Rachel and Britgrrl for your answers, thought it would be okay, but you know who you always tend to have something niggleing and this was it.

Thanks for taking the time to answer.

Jules


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Girls
I have just had a post appt as my last cycle was cancelled as I had 5 eggs but they were immature eggs that didn't make it to embryos.  This time I did the short protocol with Gonal F, my previous cycle which I got pregnant was long protocol on Menopur.

The cons said that next time he would use Menopur and Centrotide and a short protocol.  Can I ask you ladies did Centrotide help you produce more better quality eggs?
Best wishes and good luck
L x


----------

